# MY 3 LITTLE BOYS NEED A HOME (long island)



## 3little1z (Jun 2, 2011)

I have 3 boy rats and i am no longer aloud to have them !! Would any one with a huge heart be willing to take them? They have 3 VERY different personalities and they are the most loving and cutest little guys. 2 brown haired rats, and one hairless pink skin rat. Bandit, Spock, and Pinky!! They are like brothers. They love each other so much!

if any one is interested in them (FOR A HOME ONLY) THEY ARE NOT FOR FEEDING!! please. please only a person with a huge heart!

i didnt know where else to look for a home! thank you.


----------

